# JEBO 825 canister



## Yonnie Cocktoe (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey i just picked up a JEBO 825 canister filter that i intend to use on my 55 gallon tank with 2 red bellies and 2 plecos (they have been together for over a year now) i payed 75 dollars for it and i thought it was a great deal, however iv never heard anything about this company. does anyone know if its any good or if i payed a good price for it? if it sucks ill just return it and get a fluval or something.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

jebo are made in china. It looks just like a eheim right?
I heard its just cheaper parts and etc. Jebo canister will probably not last as long as, say a ehiem.

Think the jebo, eheim parts are also interchangable.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I have 2 Jebo external filters I have had them for about 2 years now. Only paid 10 bucks for them and they still are working good.


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i have a JEBO power compact lighting setup... works great!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

I have the large JEBO filter, the model number is not comming to me at the minute, however after a slight leak around the main seal, I gave it a clean and since then it's been the dog's ball's, I would say it's better than my fluval 404 ext, and it's got some power as well, the water flies out of the spray bar.

what there like in the long term though I couldn't say, only had it 7 months

D!


----------

